# UPC Eurosport



## Givemeabreak (2 Nov 2009)

I signed up for UPC's digital offer about 3 months ago (extra € 0.50 onto the basic analogue channel price.) Lately we have noticed that some of the channels we had at the start are no longer available. EUROSPORT has definitely gone in the past few days. 
I am not sure of exactly which channels we had at the start are no longer available but I certainly Discovery. Nat Geographic, History and some of the better channels. Unfortunately I no longer have the UPC flyer that listed the channels we were offered and signed up for.
Phoned UPC today - 25 mins to get to an operator. I was told I had been given some channels *"by mistake".* I explained that one of the reasons we signed up was to get Eurosport - so it was certainly offered on the flyer. Wasting my breath.
I notice some of the missing channels are being offered as a new special package now. (There is still plenty of rubbish though ie. Buzz, Smile etc.) 
Has anyone had this experience. Is this a bit of sharp dealing by UPC ?


----------

